# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wijk (Arnhem)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Velperweg, Huisartspraktijk M. van Wijk, Arnhem

Adres: Velperweg 71, Arnhem

Website: www.huisartsvanwijk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wijk*

----------

